

Amazon’s best seller isn’t a Kindle device; it’s a Chromecast - JumpCrisscross
http://phandroid.com/2013/10/10/chromecast-amazon-best-seller/

======
GeorgeOrr
Chromecast has some issues - an occasional glitch in sending Youtube videos.
But nothing that isn't fixed by a quick refresh of a page.

Overall I've been very happy with it, for Netflix and Youtube it's very
convenient. Tabcast less so.

Now also Hulu on board.

This article gives me hope that Amazon will add their streaming video to it as
well.

